# Transformer Prime Announced!



## J_Dav1 (Sep 20, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/_/articles/asus-nvidia-officially-announce-tegra-3-transformer-prime-r124

So now that the Prime is announced how many are going to be jumping on this thing. I know I have fought wanting to buy the original for a while waiting on it. It looks good and should be a phenomenal performer. Just wanted everyone to share their thoughts about it.


----------



## kbucksot (Oct 27, 2011)

The 1st Gen EEE Pad Transformer is going on sale at Best Buy for $249 and the dock is $100, $350 for tablet and dock is not a bad price. But holding out on the Asus Prime


----------



## DowntownRDB (Aug 23, 2011)

Keeping my TF101 but also buying the Prime. Will keep one at my work office and one at home office.


----------



## skeeter1 (Jun 26, 2011)

Just pre-ordered at Amazon.... 32gb


----------



## J_Dav1 (Sep 20, 2011)

I can't decide what color. Which one? lol.


----------



## Stetsonaw (Jun 8, 2011)

Gonna be getting one.


----------



## lortay78 (Jun 11, 2011)

Haven't ordered yet, but i'm on board. First tablet. I'm stoked.


----------



## Stetsonaw (Jun 8, 2011)

Preordered thru BestBuy, after you order, it throws the 18th up as estimated ship state, like someone mentioned earlier.


----------



## lortay78 (Jun 11, 2011)

Just put my order in. I really hope some devs get one of these so maybe I can get this thing rooted and customized. I'm pretty excited!


----------



## Stetsonaw (Jun 8, 2011)

Should be, since the source code has already been released by Asus!


----------



## Enzymaticracer (Sep 19, 2011)

Transformer Prime is on my list this year. Don't want to buy it myself incase my family wants to get me one.

No prime in 1 month and I'll definitely be picking one up. This will be my first tablet.

Sent from my DroidX running CM74GB using Tapatalk


----------



## Stetsonaw (Jun 8, 2011)

Release date of December 8 December 19th announced today by Asus.


----------



## JoeProcopio (Jun 29, 2011)

preordered...Champagne...32GB...Xmas gift from wife...after I bought her an iPad2...hoping ICS is officially on this at launch...and it gets here ASAP...bought the iPad2 on Black Friday through Apple, arrived on Monday...damn fast shipping...

this will go nicely with my GNex! ICS rocks. Kal-el rocks....Amdroid rocks....Google rocks...okay, I'm done, lol.


----------



## lortay78 (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm sure anyone reading this thread has already seen this, but I though I would post it anyway: Confirmed release date Dec. 19.
http://www.geek.com/articles/gadgets/asus-confirms-transformer-prime-release-date-2011121/


----------



## erick0423 (Nov 26, 2011)

Ok question is the tablet comes with the docking station keyboard or need to buy separately thanks for any input.
Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## Stetsonaw (Jun 8, 2011)

Has to be bought separately.
http://www.androidpolice.com/2011/12/02/review-asus-transformer-prime-smarter-better-faster-stronger/


----------



## erick0423 (Nov 26, 2011)

Just pre ordered tablet and dock.. shipping options= 2 days. that how excit3d to hold this baby.


----------



## Stetsonaw (Jun 8, 2011)

Where did you order from?


----------

